# Cute Chi gifs?



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Does anyone have any cute moving Chihuahua gifs that they wouldn't mid sharing? I trawl the net for them but can never find many. Non-copyrighted ones of course... any you could share with me?


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)




----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you so much! They are adorable!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

You're welcome


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

3 smiling chi's











This is signed by the author but available for public use.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

heres some for you julie


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey! New ones!! I know I have some more but they must have not gotten transferred from the desktop . I'll have to search it later. I'm totally stealing some of these though lol.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Oww how cute. I'm also steeling them. I don't know were to find them in the net.  
Keep them coming guys.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I just search on photobucket for them.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you Mandy they are awsome!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

heres some graphics as well hun xx


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Awww they are great! Thank you so SO much! xx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

How do you find them all? I love them! Thanks again!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Very cool graphics!!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)




----------

